# Bump on Puppies Belly



## Lys (Aug 17, 2017)

My 4 month old boy, Gunnar has a bump on his belly... at first it was growing very slowly but recently seems like it has grown a bit faster. It feels like its on top of his skin and its not very hard. It doesn't bother him at all, he eats a bunch, runs around, and is always very happy. He doesn't care if you touch it or anything. I'm gonna try to get him into the vet in the next week.. just thought id ask if anyone has seen this and or would have an idea of what it is.
Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It could be an umbilical cord hernia as explained in this old thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/122588-9-week-old-pup-lump-her-belly.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Mary Beth said:


> It could be an umbilical cord hernia as explained in this old thread:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/122588-9-week-old-pup-lump-her-belly.html


A hernia would most likely be found where the smaller/longer lump/scar tissue is, further up the belly. There's where the mom chews off the umbilical cord.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max has a hernia looks very similar except for the fact that it is not red but skin colored. The vet had told us to leave it it did not have to be removed. I'm no vet so you should have it looked at. I posted a photo I just took of Max's hernia.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^you're right, looks exactly the same. I've had 2 dogs with them.... never that round, large, and much further up. I too was told to leave it, but my dogs were much older and it had already healed behind the bulge.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fodder said:


> ^you're right, looks exactly the same. I've had 2 dogs with them.... never that round, large, and much further up. I too was told to leave it, but my dogs were much older and it had already healed behind the bulge.


Yes Max's in in exact same spot as Gunner's . Just without all the redness. Did your boys have the redness to it?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes Max's in in exact same spot as Gunner's . Just without all the redness. Did your boys have the redness to it?


Nope, has always been normal flesh colored... I wonder if the pup has been unknowingly been licking/biting at it.


----------



## Chance the Young Shepherd (Jul 10, 2020)

Lys said:


> My 4 month old boy, Gunnar has a bump on his belly... at first it was growing very slowly but recently seems like it has grown a bit faster. It feels like its on top of his skin and its not very hard. It doesn't bother him at all, he eats a bunch, runs around, and is always very happy. He doesnt care if you touch it or anything. I'm gonna try to get him into the vet in the next week.. just thought id ask if anyone has seen this and or would have an idea of what it is.
> Thanks!


My 4 month old German Shepherd has the same exact thing


----------



## Kimberly Baumgart (Jul 21, 2020)

it is a weird place to have a hernia. I would visit a vet and ask for cytology just in case..


----------



## Chehak844 (Sep 19, 2020)

my gsd also have that bump but he is 2 yrs old. he have this bump till now. is this an issue or I have to consult with his vet??


----------



## Emmanuell (May 22, 2021)

Lys said:


> My 4 month old boy, Gunnar has a bump on his belly... at first it was growing very slowly but recently seems like it has grown a bit faster. It feels like its on top of his skin and its not very hard. It doesn't bother him at all, he eats a bunch, runs around, and is always very happy. He doesnt care if you touch it or anything. I'm gonna try to get him into the vet in the next week.. just thought id ask if anyone has seen this and or would have an idea of what it is.
> Thanks!


I have the same problem. I asked the breader he said it’s normal that ita gonna go away on time.
but i still have my thoughts 
Im going to take my puppies to the vet, by the way both has the same thing in their belly


----------



## sunnyvibes (7 mo ago)

Lys said:


> My 4 month old boy, Gunnar has a bump on his belly... at first it was growing very slowly but recently seems like it has grown a bit faster. It feels like its on top of his skin and its not very hard. It doesn't bother him at all, he eats a bunch, runs around, and is always very happy. He doesnt care if you touch it or anything. I'm gonna try to get him into the vet in the next week.. just thought id ask if anyone has seen this and or would have an idea of what it is. Thanks!


 What did the vet say?


----------



## sunnyvibes (7 mo ago)

Lys said:


> My 4 month old boy, Gunnar has a bump on his belly... at first it was growing very slowly but recently seems like it has grown a bit faster. It feels like its on top of his skin and its not very hard. It doesn't bother him at all, he eats a bunch, runs around, and is always very happy. He doesnt care if you touch it or anything. I'm gonna try to get him into the vet in the next week.. just thought id ask if anyone has seen this and or would have an idea of what it is.
> Thanks!


I know it's been awhile since this post but wondering what the vet said?


----------

